# Fuente de alimentación Virtual DC variable interactiva



## joselito10 (Sep 20, 2012)

Me gustaría saber si en Proteus puedo tener una fuente de alimentación de laboratorio, tipo voltaje variable continuo y limitador de corriente. De tal manera que cuando estoy haciendo la simulación de un circuito pueda interactuar para ir variando el voltaje y viendo el comportamiento en el circuito. No quiero construir una fuente con proteus sino utilizar un generador que pueda variar el voltaje en tiempo real. He mirado en generadores y el DC me permite un voltaje fijo durante la simulación, para cambiarlo debo parar la simulación.
Un ejemplo básico de aplicación seria poner un led junto a una resistencia, un voltímetro en el led y variar el voltaje de esta hipotética fuente con su potenciómetro hasta ver cuando se enciende o apaga.

Saludos gracias


----------



## Vick (Sep 22, 2012)

Originalmente Proteus no tiene una fuente así (aunque debería) pero por fortuna hace algún tiempo encontré una que se puede agregar, acá está la información  y la descarga:

http://proteus.hubor.es/recursos/tr...-fuente-de-alimentación-lineal-ajustable.html

http://www.dizzy.co.za/proteus_downloads.asp

espero te sea útil...


----------



## joselito10 (Sep 22, 2012)

Fantastico ...gracias Vick, es lo que buscaba y efectivamente no entiendo como Proteus no lo lleva de serie. Por rizar el rizo le faltaría que una vez puesto el imitador de corriente máxima actuara como amperímetro, pero vamos que con lo que hay es estupendo. Por cierto eso que pone "CC" y "CV" ¿sabes que hace? ¿no me deja cambiarlo?.

Gracias


----------



## miguelus (Sep 22, 2012)

Buenas tardes joselito10
CV indica que la fuente está en modo "Voltage Constante" y CC indica que la fuente está en modo "Corriente Constante" 
Lo podemos variar en "Propiedades"
Una cosa ¿Como se hace para que este instrumento lo reconozca Proteus y aparazca con los demás instrumentos?

Esto último... solucionado 

Sal U2


----------



## joselito10 (Sep 23, 2012)

Miguelus gracias por la aclaración. Voy a mirar el tema que comentas, cuando tengo algo claro te respondo.

Saludos


----------



## djyoan (Sep 18, 2020)

Vick dijo:


> Originalmente Proteus no tiene una fuente así (aunque debería) pero por fortuna hace algún tiempo encontré una que se puede agregar, acá está la información  y la descarga:
> 
> Modelo de fuente de alimentación lineal ajustable
> 
> ...


Y como puedo el modificarle el voltaje max a mas de 10V?




miguelus dijo:


> CV indica que la fuente está en modo "Voltage Constante" y CC indica que la fuente está en modo "Corriente Constante"
> Lo podemos variar en "Propiedades"




Doy doble click sobre el componente y no me deja editar  sus propiedades


----------



## Paul0507 (Sep 8, 2021)

Una vez descargada los archivos  de la fuente variable interactiva , en que carpeta se la carga para  utilizarle??


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul0507 dijo:


> Una vez descargada los archivos de la fuente variable interactiva, ¿en qué carpeta se la carga para utilizarle?


En el archivo Read Me.txt están las instrucciones.


----------

